# Which Diameter Tubing Do I Need For My Dankung



## Jabr0ney (Jul 14, 2012)

Im buying my first slingshot and its going to be a general dankung. I want extra tubing for it but on the site there are a few different diameters. Does it matter which one? Or is it just preference. Thanks!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It really comes down to what ammo you are shooting.

1842 tubes are a great way to start, middle of the road type stuff. 2040 is a lighter draw suited for lighter ammo, or you can move up to 1745 for heavier ammo.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk is right (as always) and as he suggests different size different application, and as cheap as the tubing is it does not hurt to have a little of each to experiment, and find out what feels best to you. even 2050 makes a nice tube set.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

get a 50 ft roll of texs shooter 3/16 by 1/8 latex tubing


----------

